# Dome car on 303 in photos



## Steve4031 (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 28, 2014)

Nice pics Steve, thanks for sharing! I still question why Ocean View is being run on the Illinois Routes instead of a scenic route like the Cardinal or even the Zephyr????


----------



## Misty. (Nov 28, 2014)

I would dare say in part to make up for it not showing up last year when they said it was gonna heh

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 28, 2014)

Misty. said:


> I would dare say in part to make up for it not showing up last year when they said it was gonna heh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


I understand that Misty but why run it in routes where the scenery is bland to non-existant? Its good for those of you on these routes but there are so many more scenic areas that used to have Domes that it could better be run on!


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 28, 2014)

the

This is the new teacher between alton and STL.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 28, 2014)

I don't know why amtrak did what it did. I rode this car on the cardinal. You are right about more scenic route. However the dome did add a unique perspective of the ride to st Louis.


----------



## Orie (Nov 29, 2014)

I rode it on the Adirondack at the end of October. It was pretty beautiful riding north on Lake Champlain!


----------



## saturn04 (Nov 29, 2014)

I rode the dome car on the Hiawatha with my dad on Thanksgiving this year. It was great to share that experience with him and have something cool like that in the Midwest. I am thankful Amtrak does something like that out of the Chicago Hub.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Nov 29, 2014)

It looks like not too many people were in the _*Lincoln*_ Dome based on Steve's pics-was the train fairly empty or did riders just not seem interested in wandering up there?

Obviously the Dome can only be run on single level routes and someone in management at least has common sense to give riders throughout the system the opportunity to see and ride the car regardless of the scenery quality.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 29, 2014)

Business class was sold out. I don't know about the rest of the train. Some non railfans came up for a while. Most passengers were railfans who found out and made a special trip to ride it.


----------

